# Out of cage behaviour



## Laurab123 (Oct 16, 2018)

Good evening,

I’m fairly new to keeping budgies. My first budgie, Joey, was completely wild when I got him. Within a month or so I had got him finger tame and was able to let him out but he spent a lot of time calling. I decided to get him a friend hoping this would help him, which it has - his friend Dave came from the same place and again, was completely wild. Dave isn’t yet finger tame but certainly isn’t too bothered by me. When they are in their cage they are very noisey and chatter constantly, they seem very content. However when I let them out of the cage all they do is sit on a curtain pole in silence, they barely move at all until I try to put them away. 

I like to let them out for a wing stretch but it seems pretty pointless, they are much more active and seem happier in the cage. 

How do I get them to be more active out of the cage?

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## Featherful (Sep 18, 2018)

You could always get/make them a play gym with some toys and food! They will probably love that and play on that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Do you have perches or platforms attached to the outside of the cage for the budgies?

Setting up a play gym outside the cage (on top of the cage is a great place if the top is flat) as well as hanging swings and toys in the window or from the ceiling will help encourage your budgies to be more active during their out-of-cage time.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice above and I agree completely :thumbup: 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We'd love to meet your budgies when you get the chance! 

:wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good advice in the posts above :thumbsup:. 

Please be sure to take a look at all the Stickies we have on the forum. You’ll find lots of interesting and useful information, and ways to keep Joey happy and healthy! 

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Giving them a place outside that is their's alone like a climbing gym is a great idea. This is the one I have for Kowhai. It is his spot that he knows he can either jump over to the sofa and be with me, or retreat to it when he wants alone time. Your budgies may want something higher up, so you can experiment with what they'd like. :>


----------

